# El parlante no golpea problema del amplificador o la placa de sonido de la pc?



## Leitox (Sep 16, 2008)

hola amigos del foro les queria hacer la siguiente pregunta q me a echo pensar mucho en estos dias jeje.Rsulta q he construido un bafle bass-reflex con un parlante de 6" x 20w la caja cuando la conecto al equipo de musica sony suena re bien con un golpe fantastico ahora bien el problema viene cuando la conecto al amplificador de la pc (amplificador echo con un tda 2003) obtengo un buen volumen pero no consigo q la caja golpe. Me avian dicho q para lograr un mejor golpe probara modificando el ecualizador del reproductor pero cuando lo hago se me saturan los parlantes  . sera problema del amplificador o de la placa de sonido de la pc? como lo soluciono? desde ya muchas gracias!


Pd: disculpen si me pregunta les parece bastante obia lo q pasa es q soy aficionado en el tema


----------



## zopilote (Sep 16, 2008)

El golpe que necesitas proviene del amplificador al que le conectas, con el amplificador que le pusiste no podras lograr eso, esos integrados se protegen de que sus salidas drenen una gran cantidad de corriente, que es lo que necesitan los bajos. Asi que colocale otro que no tenga ese inconveniente. 


Etolipoz
----------


----------



## Leitox (Sep 17, 2008)

hola zopilote gracias por responder he visto un circuito de un amplificador para hacer a base de un integrado toshiba ta8210AH q entrega una potencia de 50w por canal (tiene entrada mono y salida estéreo tambien dispone de una entrada alta y otra baja q imagino deben ser a q frecuencia se va a conectar ) te parece q pueda servir ? abajo te adjunto fotos del amplificador del cual te hablo


----------



## gaston sj (Sep 17, 2008)

hola yo tengo esa misma placa...pero ni en pedo entrega 50w por canal a lo sumo entregara 20w por canal.... otra cosa .. el disipador que le as puesto se me hace a que es chico....con ese te va a sobrar para golpe suena muy fuerte ese amplificador..... bueno.. saludos


----------



## cryingwolf (Sep 17, 2008)

con un TDA 2003 nunca vas a lograr que golpeen los bajos. ese integradito tiene 10W de salida (teoricos.. dudo que realmente tire 10W)

yo tenia uno chiquito de 8W muy parecido (el de pablin) y la verdad que por ser tan sensillo de armar y tan barato tiene buena calidad de audio, potencia no. pero tiene calidad.

si lo que queres es tener parlantes para pc (normales... solo para escuchar a volumen normal y para los juegos) te recomiendo un amplificadorcito de esos con TDA de 8W ol 10W. se alimentan con 12V que podes tomar sin riesgo de la fuente de la pc.

si lo que queres es un amplificador que te vuele la cabeza lo mejor es averiguar mucho y juntar bastante guita... porque los amplificadores de potencia no son baratos y si qures que suene como tiene que sonar..... no va a ser barato ni facil de armar.

con los amplificador tenes lo que pagas.

otra cosa... si los woofer son de 20W reales no se cuanto van a tirar... pero no es una potencia elevada.... mucho menos si los 20W no son reales.

te recomiendo que goglees bastante viendo circuitos y averiguando los costos.... 


suerte


----------



## Leitox (Sep 17, 2008)

Muchas gracias a todos por ayudarme.Me voy a lanzar a construir el amplificador del cual les hable en el mensaje anterior q para la potencia de los parlantes sobra y despues les comento como me fue. si alguien save de algun circuito de amplificador parecido y q les alla funcionado bien le agradezco q me lo pasen.


----------



## santiago (Sep 17, 2008)

tda7377 30w estereo, busca hay un post gigante, y en la primera pagina esta el amplificador, armatelo sale 20 pesos hacerlo y suena bastante bien para 12v , consume 3 A armate el amplificador solo sin el pre

saludos


----------



## gaston sj (Sep 17, 2008)

dudo que el 7377 tenga mas del 90% de rendimiento ...consume 12v x3a o sea 36w y entrega 30w mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm no se--


----------



## Leitox (Sep 17, 2008)

bueno aca les dejo el plano de armado del amplificador echo con un tda 2003 el cual es capaz de entregar una potencia aproximada de entre 10 y 15 w.El costo de armado es de aproximadamente $10 argentinos y se puede usar como amplificardor para la pc tal como dijo  cryingwolf por ser tan sencillo de armarlo y tan barato vale la pena hacerlo. Estos planos los hice con el programa pcb wizard y lo arme como un documento de word(cosa se q aquellos q no tienen dicho program lo puedan abrir igual) donde se puede encontrar la ilustracion del circuito ya armado,lista de materiales, la disposicon de los elementos y las pistas de la plaquetas.Espero q les sirva abajo les adjunto el documento.


----------



## leop4 (Sep 17, 2008)

yo acabo de terminar un tda 2030/40/50 Mini y suena 10 puntos sin distorcion algunos dicen que tiene 0.5% pero es imposible deve tener 1% de THD jaja
dejo las 2 versiones la mini y el tamaño real de las dos maneras funciona, el pcb en el word esta en tamaño original solo basta imprimir hayer lo hice y anda bastante bien jaja


----------



## Leitox (Sep 17, 2008)

gracias leop por tu aporte.Que potencia entrega ese amplificador?


----------



## leop4 (Sep 17, 2008)

unos 10 o 15W mas o menos


----------



## Leitox (Sep 18, 2008)

elop vi q habias participado en el tema de la potencia con el integrado TDA7377. la hiciste? q tal suena?


----------



## leop4 (Sep 18, 2008)

bastante bien pero es muy traicionero hice uno solo y no puedo hacer otro no se porque


----------



## Leitox (Sep 18, 2008)

Huy q bajon!. Yo esta tarde compre todos los componentes para hacerlo pueda ser q me salga. che te hago una pregunta viste q el q hace el post de ese amplificador dice q si se lo quiere usar con la pc no hace falta el pre amplificador pero cuando lo estaba por hacer me di cuenta q no tiene potenciometro osea q no se le puede regular el volumen o si?


----------



## cryingwolf (Sep 18, 2008)

jajja si yo tambien cuando arme el amplificador de 8W con TDA 2002 me di cuenta de que no tenia potenciometro :S jaja

pero no es un problema... preamplificador no hace falta si lo vas a conectar a una salida de linea (salida de pc por ej). si lo queres usar con un microfono o con una guitarra electrica vas a tener q ponerle un pre.

usandolo sin potenciometro a mi no me dio problemas... el volumen lo controlaba desde la pc y en teoria el amplificador queda siempre con la maxima ganancia en la entrada pero realmente tenia muy poco ruido y diria casi nada.

preuebenlo asi sin pote... si se quiere se le puede poner un pote de 100 K pero me parece q va a estar de sobra.

suerte.... si alguien no sabe como conectar el pote a la entrada que me pregunte.. no hay drama


----------



## leop4 (Sep 18, 2008)

seria algo asi:


----------



## cryingwolf (Sep 18, 2008)

nooo esta mal. si te fijas la entrada del mp3 esta en corto con la masa :S

aca te dejo el circuito de la conexion del potenciometro de volumen.

acordate que es de 100K logaritmico (si vas a hacer estereo el amplificador tenes q comprar un pote doble y hacer la misma conexion de cada lado del pote) una para cada canal


----------



## Leitox (Sep 18, 2008)

muchas gracias me decidi por dejarlo sin potenciometro por ahora y controlarlo con la pc despues cuando juente mas plata capaz q me haga el pre ahora me quede sin fondos jeje. Disculpen q los siga jodiendo pero me surgio otra duda. Cuando fui a comprar los elementos para construir el amplificador me vendieron un capacitor de 474nF cuando deveria ser de 470nF influira esta pequeña diferencia en algo?   .


----------



## leop4 (Sep 18, 2008)

bueno esta bien salvo que la masa es el chasis del amplificador por eso  puse esa antenita quise utilizar la misma masa. obio que sin juntar la entrada jejej. gracias por correjir.


----------

